# ne plus recevoir d'iMessages sur Mac, seulement sur iPhone



## joré51 (18 Avril 2013)

Bonjour, j'ai un problème de sms. J'ai connecté l'imac a mon compte i tunes et certains sms qu'on m'envoie arrive sur l'imac et plus sur mon i phone. Comment faire pour ne plus recevoir les sms sur l'imac mais sur l'iphone ?


----------



## ThibaudC (19 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Dans les préférences de l'App "Messages", sur l'iMac, onglet "Comptes", sélectionner le compte iTunes dans la liste de gauche, puis cliquer sur "Fermer la session", tout à droite de la fenêtre.
Ça devrait résoudre le problème.


----------



## joré51 (19 Avril 2013)

Merci pour votre réponse mais je ne trouve pas sur l'imac l'apps message dans préférences system ?


----------



## ThibaudC (19 Avril 2013)

Non, l'app devrait être dans le répertoire "Applications" du Finder (qui se situe dans ton répertoire de base, celui avec la petite maison). Tu lances l'appli, puis dans les préférences de l'app. Et voilà.


----------



## joré51 (19 Avril 2013)

Merci !!!
Impeccable, en plus j'ai déselctionné mon numéro de portable, je n'ai laisser que l'adresse mail. Le problème devrait être résolu.


----------



## ThibaudC (19 Avril 2013)

À moins que ton adresse mail ne soit configurée sur ton iPhone, dans la section Réglages > Messages > Envoi et Réception... ;-)


----------



## joré51 (19 Avril 2013)

oui c'était le cas. Donc j'ai fais pareil sur l'iphone mais je n'ai laissé que le numéro de tel et décoché l'adresse mail


----------



## ThibaudC (20 Avril 2013)

Bien bien ! Si tout fonctionne comme tu veux, à présent, tu peux passer le sujet en Résolu


----------

